# Standardbred Gaits,



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, Standies CAN gait. Just ask Zab. She's got a gaitin' Standie machine.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

well they really only have trot and pace (in racing). but sometimes when the pacers are slowing down from a pace to stop and walk, they do a funny gait like they, or when they are going from a walk to a pace. i really dont see the trotters do it often, but i have seen a few do it. 

thats the only explination i can give you there without seeing it myself


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Some standardbreds can gait, yes  Crow is a trotter, tho all swedish ones are (he's born in swedish and thus a swedish trotter, but his bloodlines are american standardbred  )

** 







And trot at a medium speed as well.. 













Ignore all the text, I'm over-analysing.. it was some of our first attempts during his training and well..he's better in the woods. But here he is..


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

oh hahaha, i guess our horses rack when they do that then... i dont ride,so i dont know much about all the different gaits.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish i could see that video. I have dialup so its nearly impossible. I had no idea they could. All i knew was they can trot or pace, never a middle ground between a walk and a trot. Its quite smooth acutally. Can only certain Standies do it?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> I wish i could see that video. I have dialup so its nearly impossible. I had no idea they could. All i knew was they can trot or pace, never a middle ground between a walk and a trot. Its quite smooth acutally. Can only certain Standies do it?


Yes, only some standies does it, unfortunatly


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Aw, that DOES stink


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think maybe this is the gait my horse is doing..I will have to make a video and ask you guys..I've been told he looks like a standie. It's Buddy, if you want to take a look.


----------

